# Meet Rosie



## LindseyG (May 30, 2012)

She is a sweet little 2 lb Jersey Wooly doe. I am trying to figure out more information on her she has been passed around a lot and her paperwork got lost in the shuffle. She has been registered so I am hoping I can find something out about her. Most recently she was purchased by a photographer who used her to do easter photographs. 

Here she is please excuse the spots I didn't realize how dirty my lens was when I took this pic!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 30, 2012)

She is really stunning! Hope you find the info you want on this little girl. 

Wishing you the best with her!

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 30, 2012)

So fluffy!


----------



## LakeCondo (May 30, 2012)

What a cutie. I;m glad she now has a forever home.


----------



## LindseyG (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She is a SWEET rabbit, I really like her.


----------



## LindseyG (May 31, 2012)

Here is a better posed photo of her much more flattering. She poses by herself when I pet the top of her head such a sweetie


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

I thought she was stunning in your first picture, but really, all I can say nowis WOW!

Very stunning young girl! Congratulations on the Great Find! Wishing you all the luck with her.

K


----------



## LindseyG (May 31, 2012)

Thank you karen! She is a sweet beautiful little girl. I am currently in contact with the original owner who is trying to find her paperwork, it might be hard for her though cause she has moved since giving this sweet rabbit up.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2012)

Except for the longer hair, she looks just like our avatar, Nikki.


----------



## LindseyG (Jun 3, 2012)

Well 2 new babies will be joining my tribe next week! They are pretty little babies. I love the bucks ears and the does wool/type. They should cross well together. 
The buck





The doe





I can't wait to go to my first show!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 3, 2012)

You go girl! Breeding and now showing!

Beautiful Pair. Wishing you all the luck at your first show. Hope to hear how it goes.

K


----------



## Anaira (Jun 3, 2012)

I really don't think it's fair you have so many cute rabbits. I think you should share some with me.


----------



## LindseyG (Jun 3, 2012)

Hehe thanks. i will be able to share thr cuteness when i have my first litter. and btw rosie is now gonna be called by her registered name (pp's hot stuff) hot stuff really suites her. any suggestions for the two newbies? i kind of want their names to match hers.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 4, 2012)

Fluffy stuff and Woolly stuff? 

Joking! I can't think of any right now. :/


----------

